# 3 Series 2001 E46 Convertible



## Essex_Guy (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Guys, I just got myself a 3 series 325ci Convertibble M Sport Auto.

I would like to change the head unit but would like it to work work with the controls on the steering wheel.

Does anyone know if this can be done and what you need?

Also can anyone advise as to what size speakers are in my car , fronts and rears and any decent upgrades which are easily fitted?

Thanks

Essex_Guy


----------



## brettnosse (Aug 7, 2005)

Yes it can. talk to Mike at www.newministuff.com Very good to deal with , they sell all sorts of things.:thumbup:


----------



## Essex_Guy (Apr 17, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks, also has anyone or does anyone know if it is possible to fit an aftermarket bluetooth kit so that it can be controlled from the steering wheel also?

Cheers

E_G


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Essex_Guy said:


> Thanks, also has anyone or does anyone know if it is possible to fit an aftermarket bluetooth kit so that it can be controlled from the steering wheel also?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> E_G


Why go aftermarket? There's an BMW OEM solution for your car already:

*BMW Bluetooth Retrofit Kit for e46 3-series*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=299


----------

